# potatoes



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

Im after some advice regarding potatoes please

I eat potatoes every day mashed withc cooked meal,with roast spuds,chicken & carrots

For extra fibre I consume two apples ,one in the morning,the second luch time. The cooked meal is late evening

Now for the gross part lol. My bowal movements are soft and very sticky/messy

Could the potatoes be causing the problem . Should I be having potatoes every other day?

Could the starch be causing the sticky stool ?

Thank you


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you were to be following the FODMAP diet, regular potato is fine but sweet potatoes and apples is not allowed, everything else you listed is fine.


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi

Thank you for the reply.

So apples are not allowed . Can I ask please,why this is

Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Apples (raw and juice) as well as pears, cherries, peaches, plums, apricots have sorbitol in them. Sorbitol causes gas and diarrhea (pulls more water into the stool).

These fruits also often have excess fructose compared to the amount of glucose in them and that can also cause distress in IBSers.

Cooking the fruit does get rid of the sorbitol, but doesn't effect the fructose/glucose ratio.


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,Thank you

So,does cooking destroy the fibre,thats the main reason for eating apples?

Plus are garden pees a good IBS food ?

Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually doesn't effect the fiber that much.

http://ibs.about.com/od/ibsfood/a/The-FODMAP-Diet.htm%C2


----------



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you again for the help/

I have been reading about the FODMAP diet,im going to discuss it with my DR .

In regards to fruit,is there any fruit which keeps the stools soft and regular,but without the nasty side effects

Many thanks all


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone;

Do you know that potatoes are a good source of fiber, it is very helpful to lose weight. But potatoes are not good for those people who have diabetes.


----------



## zari212 (7 mo ago)

Kathleen M. said:


> Apples (raw and juice) as well as pears, cherries, peaches, plums, apricots have sorbitol in them. Sorbitol causes gas and diarrhea (pulls more water into the stool).
> 
> These fruits also often have excess fructose compared to the amount of glucose in them and that can also cause distress in IBSers.
> 
> Cooking the fruit does get rid of the sorbitol, but doesn't effect the fructose/glucose ratio.


Thank you for the information


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I have been reading Dr. Gundry keto book. 
He is against eating Lectins that are found in different plants including potatoes. 
Lectins are "toxins that plants produce to survive and shouldn't be eaten because of the many complications they cause, including *inflammation,* *intestinal damage*, and weight gain". 
Lectins can be destroyed with high heat like pressure cooking in most foods except wheat. 
Check him out, it may help you.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I am learning that I have issues with combinations of foods. 

Can you fast in the morning and just have potatoes by themselves for lunch and wait to see what happens?


----------

